# Puppy aggression after shots?



## CatMan900 (May 24, 2018)

just wondering if anyone has heard of a puppy being aggressive after getting a vaccine? My 4.5 month old got lepto and Lyme disease shots on Thursday and this weekend he has been much more aggressive than usual 

He is biting much harder than usual. Not listening to commands that he normally does. Barking at strangers even 100 yards away which he never does. We took him to the park and he went ballistic when people would come near and he is NEVER like that 

Is this just a coincidence?


----------



## CatMan900 (May 24, 2018)

Op here again. Also this was his second round of lepto and Lyme as in it’s a 2 stage shot and he had his first round a month ago with no side effects


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

I think it's probably a coincidence...but I'm bumping this up to see if anyone has seen this kind of reaction to a vaccine before....


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Find a holistic vet in your area. Tell them that you suspect vaccinosis. write down in detail all of the behaviors before and after. Aggression was one of the symptoms noted for Shadow, she was growling at things that were not there, she also suffered vision problems and became highly sensitive to sound following a rabies vaccination.


----------



## CatMan900 (May 24, 2018)

He’s back to being totally normal
Today so I really think it had something to do with the vaccines but I’m glad he’s acting normal again


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Maybe he was just sore for the shots. My kids were often cranky after vaccinations. Common enough.


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

Holidayitis....


----------

